
The Wealth Of Warren Buffett, The Legendary Investor [INFOGRAPHICS] - ideafry
http://www.sociableblog.com/2011/10/09/the-wealth-of-warren-buffett/
======
softbuilder
Better version, w/o blogspam: [http://columnfivemedia.com/work-items/mint-
infographic-the-h...](http://columnfivemedia.com/work-items/mint-infographic-
the-house-of-buffett/)

~~~
whatusername
Or you know, Perhaps you could link to the original version (Which your post
linked to): [http://www.mint.com/blog/investing/whats-inside-the-house-
of...](http://www.mint.com/blog/investing/whats-inside-the-house-of-warren-
buffett-092011/?display=wide)

~~~
softbuilder
Hmm. I posted what I could find in Google. I specifically googled for Mint and
Mint.com but none of the titles suggested this infographic. I can see now that
the "What's inside the house of WB" link was what I was looking for. It
assumed it was literally _what's in his house_. What can I say, it was late
night.

Thanks for the original(?) link. Perhaps next time you can be nice about it.
(That's not my site btw, which you could easily have determined by making the
10 second effort to read my comment history.)

~~~
whatusername
Sorry about the snark. It just seemed strange you posted a "non-blogspam" link
to a blogspam site. Especially since the article you posted linked to mint.com
as the original source.

~~~
softbuilder
Yeah, I screwed that part up. :) All good.

------
steve8918
Warren Buffett definitely is one of the greatest investors of all time, but
it's a myth that he was a aw-shucks buy-and-hold-forever investor. Just like
how complex Berkeshire Hathaway is, the actual From an article:

"Buffett likes for you to think that he just picks up an SEC filing, makes a
phone call and seals the deal before he purchases a stock (and Wall Street
wants you to think this as well), but Buffett is far more savvy than he leads
on. This is exemplified by the complexity of Berkshire Hathaway. Berkshire
Hathaway isn’t just your average insurance company. The brilliance behind
Buffett’s investment in Berkshire is astounding. He effectively used (and
uses) Berkshire as the world’s largest option writing house. The premiums and
cash flow from his insurance business created dividends that he could invest
in other businesses. But Buffett wasn’t just buying Coca-Cola and Geico as
many have been led to believe. Buffett was placing some (short-term AND long-
term) complex bets in derivatives markets, options markets, and bond markets.
The myth that Buffett is a pure value investor is just that. And it has been
fed to the public hook line and sinker by people who entirely fail to
understand Buffett’s genius, but benefit from an investing public that
continues to pour money into the “hold and hope” myth."

<http://pragcap.com/the-many-myths-of-warren-buffett>

Also, he's really good at coming in as a vulture and putting the screws into
companies. The deals he did with Goldman Sachs and Bank of America were of
great value, but if you followed him blindly, you wouldn't have gotten nearly
as good a deal as he did.

~~~
jimbobob
I agree with most of your points, but I would argue that Buffett does buy and
hold for much longer than most other investors. Looking at a number of the
companies in his portfolio (See's Candies comes to mind), he has owned them
for a long time without any changes in ownership. I think the key is that he
finds great businesses that either produce cash, giving him more to invest
year after year, or he strategically uses cash flow to generate incremental
profits (ie his insurance businesses).

